# Hello everyone, just like to introduce ourselves



## peterandyana (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi fellow ex-pats, my name is Peter and my wife's name is Yana and i'd just like to take this opportunity to introduce myself and of course Yana to this forum. We are moving to Cyprus next month and will stay in Pegeia for an initial 6 months. Really looking forward to our new life there 

We will of course be looking through this site for all advice we can find and would also welcome any advice and tips from you good people - topics of interest of course would be buying or renting cars? looking for work? getting british/russian TV? internal travel and things to do in Cyprus?, local food and cooking? shopping? etc etc, just feel free to share your tips and experiences with us.

I myself work predominantly in the UK entertainment industry as a booking agent and band manager and will keep my business going whilst in Cyprus and whilst also looking for more work there, I may also look into the entertainments in Cyprus and see what gives there as regards that. possibly look at other business ideas  

My wife Yana is of Belorussian nationality thank you and i look forward to getting to know you all on here<snip>

PETER


----------



## Maricha (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi Peter and Yana.
Gratz on your choice for Paphos. We too are in the progress of packing and are having a container moved from Denmark to Paphos in late September. We just don't know where yet - minor detail 
We have been on part holiday/work in Paphos some times now and liked being there and like the Cypriot families we have got to know in that time too.

I will track your thread so I won't need to ask same questions 

Good luck!
Ex-Viking Pia


----------



## peterandyana (Jul 17, 2012)

Good to meet you Maricha, hopefully things will work out for both of us on our decisions to move to the sun  we are going to live in pegeia initially until we find our feet and adjust to life there, after 6 months we should know if its the country for us but looking forward to it for sure. Keep in touch and let us know how you and your family get on with the move etc

Peter


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Good luck to you both.

Peter, can you replicate your business at home in Cyprus? 

We are here to help


----------



## peterandyana (Jul 17, 2012)

SWJ said:


> Good luck to you both.
> 
> Peter, can you replicate your business at home in Cyprus?
> 
> We are here to help



well im certainly going to try it out and look around to see what the entertainment industry is like in Cyprus, I know that Agia Napa would have a market for summer events such as the successful 'napa live' event which was this year held on a beach to 2000 paying attendees, and also i assume napa would be good for an influx of good, reputable DJ's to cater for the young holidaymakers market 

possibly paphos could be open for the small band or one-two piece accoustic acts as well as the nightclub appearances by UK, possibly russian artists (i think Nicosia could also work in this category) but its all just guesses at the moment and I should have a more clearer picture once we settle in and i can explore the island and its music scene - but at the same time I am open to new ideas and of course new careers.

all suggestions welcome of course


----------

